
Diversity Makes Projects More Successful - rbanffy
https://www.linux.com/news/learn/chapter/open-source-management/2017/3/diverse-projects-more-successful
======
geezerjay
It seems that this article quotes a boatload of sources which could be
presented as blatant examples of the very old and often forgotten motto
"correlation does not imply causation".

Taken from the article:

> A study from McKinsey Research, for example, showed that across industry,
> gender diversity on a leadership team brough 15 percent higher financial
> returns than those without; those with ethnic diversity brought 35 percent
> higher returns.

Does anyone actually believe that an all-male, all white investment company
would suddenly and magically see their returns increase by 35% if they added
token employees to the team?

Perhaps a more reasonable -- and realistic -- explanation would be that
success-driven companies hire based on results, and results aren't gender or
even race-specific.

------
LordWinstanley
.. of course it does.

Doubleplusgood!

